
Which Professions Have the Longest Commutes? - bootload
http://priceonomics.com/which-professions-have-the-longest-commutes
======
zhte415
It is just stunning seeing how many people drive. 90%+, across professions.

~~~
api_or_ipa
That, IMO, is the biggest take away. In a dense urban core, alternative
transport competes more readily with cars. As it stands, 0.6% bike transport
is very sad.

I recently moved from Vancouver, where in comparison to most NA cities we've
done a lot to increase alternative transport methods. It's downright sad to
see the lack of infrastructure and the vicious cycle of driving -> urban spawl
and the proliferation of massive parking lots and isolated islands of
wakability.

* Vancouver has crumby weather compared to the beautiful weather that Silicon Valley gets. More should be done to encourage biking and public transit. There really isn't any excuse.

------
alblue
The title should have "in America" added, as it is entirely US specific.

------
cafard
I take it this is each way. Mine is about right, though I cheat by not
counting the evening commute, when buses tend to bunch, nor by counting the
days I walk and double my time.

I have to say that the numbers seem low for the Washington, DC, area.

------
theandrewbailey
Wow. I'm going to be moving soon, and I hope to trim down my 25-30 minute
commute to about 10 minutes, if I chose to still use a car. I should also have
the option of light rail.

